# Help - Brisket Temp Shot Up Real Fast.



## ngiovas (May 21, 2016)

What do I do if my brisket internal temp shot up way faster than expected?  It was at 180 degrees after only 4 hours.

I picked up a 10.1 pound prime brisket from Costco.  I am having some friends over later today, so I estimated that I wanted it to be ready at 5:00pm.  I know the amount of time a brisket will take can vary, but I figured if it was done a little early, it could wait in the cooler longer.

I figured the range in time would be about 12 - 15 hours to cook it.  I figured this out based on 1.25 hours per pound to 1.5 hours per pound with a smoker temp of 225 degrees.  My plan was to cook it to 170 degrees internal temp and then wrap it in foil and cook to 195 - 200.  Then I was going to wrap it in some towels and let it rest in a cooler until it was time to eat.  At 15 hours to cook and two hours to rest, that would mean that I would have to start the brisket at midnight.  I decided I would start it at 2:00am figuring we could always eat a bit later.

I put the brisket in to my 30" MES at 2:00am this morning.  I was monitoring the temps through a Maverick temp probe.  At 6:00am this morning, I checked the temp monitor and it showed an internal temp of 180 degrees already.  I thought there was no way that was right, so I opened the smoker and checked it with two other thermometers and both came out with the exact same temp.  Wow!!  That was much quicker than I ever thought would be possible.  I went ahead and wrapped it in foil and put it back in, but it looks like we may be eating lunch instead of dinner 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Did I do something wrong?  I don't know how much longer it will take to finish, but what is the best way to keep it hot for dinner.  Am I just going to have to reheat it tonight?  I still can't believe how quickly this thing is cooking.


----------



## hardcookin (May 21, 2016)

I would just finish it through till probe tender and then rest it. That still could take awhile.
And then reheat it tonight with some beef broth. Or have and early meal.


----------



## jpgauthi79 (May 21, 2016)

Hi Ng, what temperature did you cook your brisket? Also, were you using the MES' temp setting as your gauge? 

I would follow hardcookin's advice, and just use the probe test. If it goes in easily, then it's ready.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2016)

I think I would have left it un-foiled a while longer.

They tend to stall around that temp. & foiling it will just make it cook faster.

Just make sure it's probe tender when it's done. Check it in more than one place.

Al


----------



## ngiovas (May 21, 2016)

jpgauthi79 said:


> Hi Ng, what temperature did you cook your brisket? Also, were you using the MES' temp setting as your gauge?
> 
> I would follow hardcookin's advice, and just use the probe test. If it goes in easily, then it's ready.


The smoker temp is at 225.  I use a temp probe to determine the smoker temp.  I stick it through a potato so it isn't laying on the rack.


----------



## ngiovas (May 21, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I think I would have left it un-foiled a while longer.
> 
> They tend to stall around that temp. & foiling it will just make it cook faster.
> 
> ...


Ok, I thought the stall was usually around 160 - 170 degrees.  I figured at 180 it was past that point.  I'm now just over six hours in and already at 188 degrees. 

Most likely this thing is going to be done in the next couple of hours.  If I have it wrapped in a couple of layers of heavy duty foil, a couple of towels and put it in a cooler, how long can I keep it like that?  At some point should I just move it to the fridge and then plan to reheat for dinner? If so, what is the best reheat method so it isn't dried out?


----------



## ngiovas (May 21, 2016)

I hit 199 degrees at 9:00am (after 7 hours).  I checked it with two additional thermometers in 6 places and they all had the same readings (197-199 degrees).  I went ahead and pulled them and wrapped them in one more layer of heavy duty foil and and couple of large towels before putting them in the cooler.

Someone else suggested I just put the foiled brisket in the oven on the lowest setting (170 degrees on my oven) and keep it warm in there.  I may give that a try.

At this point, All I can do is wait and see how it turned out and figure out how I can improve next time based on the results.


----------



## hardcookin (May 21, 2016)

ngiovas said:


> I hit 199 degrees at 9:00am (after 7 hours).  I checked it with two additional thermometers in 6 places and they all had the same readings (197-199 degrees).  I went ahead and pulled them and wrapped them in one more layer of heavy duty foil and and couple of large towels before putting them in the cooler.
> 
> Someone else suggested I just put the foiled brisket in the oven on the lowest setting (170 degrees on my oven) and keep it warm in there.  I may give that a try.
> 
> At this point, All I can do is wait and see how it turned out and figure out how I can improve next time based on the results.



So was it probe tender? That's what your shooting for probe tender in the thickest part of the brisket.

Al...had a good point if your brisket is cooking to fast you really don't want to foil it. Because that will help cook it faster and push it through the stall.


----------



## ngiovas (May 21, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> So was it probe tender? That's what your shooting for probe tender in the thickest part of the brisket.


Yes, I used a wooden skewer and it slid right in.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2016)

The low setting on the oven will keep it warm or it will stay warm in the cooler for 5 or 6 hours.

Nothing wrong with serving it at room temp with some hot au jus on it made from the drippings in the foil.

Good luck,

Al


----------



## mike5051 (May 22, 2016)

That brisket cooked fast!  I've never smoked a prime brisket, maybe they cook faster.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## ngiovas (May 22, 2016)

I just wanted to follow up on my brisket.  It was in fact fully cooked.  I kept it wrapped in a couple of layers of heavy duty foil in the oven at 170 degrees.  I served it around 6:00pm.  It was moist, but slightly overcooked - I had to slice it thick because it was falling apart.  It did have a nice smokey flavor.  Everyone seemed to like it.  

I think I will get one or two more briskets under my belt before inviting a crowd over at a specific time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2016)

Sounds to me like everything turned out well.

If your guests were happy then I'd say it was a success.

Points for hanging in there.

Al


----------

